

Is having a high IQ a prerequisite to being a great engineer? - grayhairmomma
http://www.shubharamani.com/wordpress/?p=25

======
kunjaan
All those expletives made me squirm.

~~~
grayhairmomma
sorry to offend you.

~~~
kunjaan
I am not offended but it was just gratuitous.

~~~
grayhairmomma
In this particular case, you are right. And I fixed it. Thanks for bringing it
to my attention.

------
known
IQ + EQ = great engineer

~~~
kapilkaisare
IQ + EQ = great anything except a drone. But that's either impossible or very,
very hard to find.

There's a reason people with very high IQs tend to be social outcasts; the way
they perceive and model the world deviates considerably from the norm. And
unless they succeed socially (typically by making a lot of money) the world
will generally be quite happy to leave them be.

~~~
grayhairmomma
The 4 colleagues I mention in my writeup had both -- IQ + EQ. They were kind,
humble, and patient people. But you're right, that combo is rare.

------
foljs
IS NO!

MONGO GREAT GNEER, MONGO DO NOT GREAT IQ!

